# Alfalfa honey



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering how good quality, good tasting, and good selling alfalfa honey is?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Its just Exelente! on every way


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

We get quite a lot of alfalfa or lucerne as it is known here from our hives. 

It's a nice light, bright coloured honey with the same flavour, but does have a distinctive tang on the end of it. Generally it's pretty well liked, though some people don't like that little kick in the tail at first - it's not enough to put them off having more. 

I cant' really tell you how it sells though, as we sell in bulk and ours mostly ends up as 'clover blend'.


----------

